# Salzkammergut Trophy - 9.7.2016



## mhu (10. März 2016)

Mit über 4.500 Teilnehmern aus 42 Nationen ist die Salzkammergut-Trophy der größte MTB Marathon Österreichs. Die lange Schleife durch die UNESCO Welterberegion Hallstatt-Dachstein-Salzkammergut zählt zu den imposantesten Marathonstrecken Europas. Neben sieben verschieden langen Distanzen wartet der bewährte Programm-Mix, der das Wochenende in Bad Goisern zum unvergesslichen Fest für Biker werden lässt: Einrad-Downhill, Junior-Trophy, Hubschrauberrundflüge, Festzelt, Ö3-Disco, Zuschauerpunkte, Pasta-Party, Expo-Area uvm.

Beim Trailer 2016 kann man sich schon einmal einen Vorgeschmack holen.

www.trophy.at


----------



## exbonner (10. März 2016)

Wer ist denn die Strecke D (All-Mountain) schon einmal gefahren und kann etwas zum Schwierigkeitsgrad der Abfahren sagen (hohe Stufen usw.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Biker (10. März 2016)

Ich bin die Strecke D nicht gefahren, nur die A und somit auch einige Anteile an der D. Aber vielleicht hilft Dir dieses Video (am besten ohne Ton, das Gecknatere ist übel) weiter:






Allg. kann man sagen, dass die Abfahrten/Trails nicht übermässig schwierig sind. Sollte es z.b. hohe Stufen haben, kann man(n) ja auch Laufen.


----------



## exbonner (10. März 2016)

ok, danke für die Info...das Video hatte ich schon gefunden und wunderte mich, warum es bergab so gemächlich gefahren wird. In solchen Videos wirken die Strecken ja oft einfacher, als sie in der Realität dann sind. Aber anscheinend alles machbar. 

Ich würde notgedrungen eh mit dem Enduro antreten.


----------



## MB-Biker (10. März 2016)

... es ist alles mit einem Hardtail fahrbar. Runter ist man(n) mit einem Fully natürlich meist schneller. Zumindest ich!


----------



## exbonner (10. März 2016)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> ... es ist alles mit einem Hardtail fahrbar. Runter ist man(n) mit einem Fully natürlich meist schneller. Zumindest ich!



Ich auch  rauf ist eher ein notwendiges Übel  Aber ich bin zu der Zeit eh in der Gegend, also warum nicht mal mitmachen und Letzter werden


----------



## MB-Biker (10. März 2016)

... Letzter wirst Du kaum werden. Auf dieser Strecke fahren viele untrainierte (hoch und runter) Biker zum Plausch mit. Du solltest evtl. sogar darauf achten, eher im vorderen Bereich fahren zu können, sonst droht der Fussmarsch in Einerkolonne an den Abfahrten. Da ich die Strecke jetzt aber nicht im Detail kennen, weiss ich nicht ob es auf der D solche Stellen hat.


----------



## exbonner (11. März 2016)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> ... Letzter wirst Du kaum werden. Auf dieser Strecke fahren viele untrainierte (hoch und runter) Biker zum Plausch mit. Du solltest evtl. sogar darauf achten, eher im vorderen Bereich fahren zu können, sonst droht der Fussmarsch in Einerkolonne an den Abfahrten. Da ich die Strecke jetzt aber nicht im Detail kennen, weiss ich nicht ob es auf der D solche Stellen hat.


Ich hab momentan nur ein 27,5 Enduro mit 1x11 und 170mm an der Front (ohne Absenkung) zur Verfügung. Das wird bei den Steigungen nicht schön befürchte ich...


----------



## MB-Biker (11. März 2016)

... leih Dir ein All-Mountain oder Hardtail von einem Kollegen oder miete eines bei einem örtlichen Verleiher!


----------



## exbonner (11. März 2016)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> ... leih Dir ein All-Mountain oder Hardtail von einem Kollegen oder miete eines bei einem örtlichen Verleiher!


Ich liebäugel noch mit einem Radon Slide 29...werde ich mir morgen mal live anschauen...zwar auch nur 1x11, aber mit 28er Blatt dürfte das gehen.


----------



## MB-Biker (11. März 2016)

... oder das Marathon-Fully Radon Skeen 100 9.0. Ein Bike für Runter hast Du ja schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (11. März 2016)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> ... oder das Marathon-Fully Radon Skeen 100 9.0. Ein Bike für Runter hast Du ja schon.


Ja, deswegen bin ich auch noch so unentschlossen. Das Mondraker ist von den Abmessungen her doch ziemlich nach an dem 29er Slide dran, aber natürlich rollt 29 besser als 27,5.


----------



## atclekalt (25. Mai 2016)

Am 22 Mai war die Streckenbesichtigung.
Ich bin die Strecke D 60km mit meiner Fanes (2x10) gefahren.

Strecke S0 - S1, wirklich nur sehr wenig Stellen mit S2 Charakter.

4 von 7 Personen waren mit 1x11 unterwegs und kamen sehr gut durch.
Voraussetzung: ca. 700Hm mit Steigungen zw.15-20% am Stück


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (7. Juni 2016)

Falls jemand direkt in Bad Geisern ein EZ von Freitag bis Sonntag abgeben möchte, wäre ich für eine Info dankbar. Ich hab´ bereits eine Notlösung, aber für den Start um 5 für die Langstrecke wäre Geisern natürlich besser. Danke!


----------

